# How Many People Are Still Alive From The Year You Were Born?



## Pecos (Jul 30, 2020)

56.7 % for me, kind of scary, ... or maybe I am just lucky.

(Is the glass half full, or half empty?)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle...u-were-born/ss-BB17lkAh?ocid=msedgntp#image=8


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 30, 2020)

69.85%  for me. I was born in 1945.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 30, 2020)

Pretty cool website.  Thanks, @Pecos!  Over 75% for me.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 30, 2020)

Good grief, what happened in 1956?
That was a huge drop from what I would have expected and makes me question how they collected the data and crunched the numbers. It makes you raise an eyebrow.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 30, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Pretty cool website.  Thanks, @Pecos!  Over 75% for me.


Oh, you must be a puppy LOL.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 30, 2020)

79.4% 

The thing that amazed me is that the population of the United States has doubled since I was born.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 30, 2020)

86%
The glass is over flowing


----------



## Pepper (Jul 30, 2020)

*People born in 1949 still alive: *77.8% 
I'm one of them.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks, @Pecos -- interesting site


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 30, 2020)

74.5 percent.  That's more than I though there would be.  In 1969/1970 the statistics were out as to how fast the world population was growing.  The Zero Population Growth people put it out so we would stop creating more people than the planet could sustain.  Unfortunately not enough people heeded the warning.  It was one of my reasons for not having any kids.  I did not want my children or grandchildren to starve.  If you want to see how fast it's still growing, go to:  World Population Clock


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 30, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Good grief, what happened in 1956?
> That was a huge drop from what I would have expected and makes me question how they collected the data and crunched the numbers. It makes you raise an eyebrow.


Maybe people stopped having sex.


----------



## gennie (Jul 30, 2020)

Chart does not go back further than 1936 so everyone born before then must be counted by hand.  Line up and sound off, please.  I'll be 1.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 30, 2020)

73.4% .. born in 1947. It sounds so old when I have to give my birthdate these days.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2020)

3,326,475...not bad considering  that *Births for that year were :* 4,047,295

...so , 82.2% are still alive who were born in my year


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 30, 2020)

76.3% here.....born in 1952....those pics start looking familiar to me around the 60's era.....


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 30, 2020)

*I am 1954    

> Est. 66-year-old pop alive in 2020:* 3,190,931
*> Births in 1954:* 4,017,362
*> Ppl. born in 1954 who are still alive:* 79.4%
*> U.S. population in 1954:* 163,025,854


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 30, 2020)

I guess too few to mention since 1933 did not make the cut.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 30, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I guess too few to mention since 1933 did not make the cut.


And by golly we are extremely happy to have you on this forum.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I guess too few to mention since 1933 did not make the cut.


Well, You outlived my mum who was born in '34... by 47 years


----------



## Keesha (Jul 30, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I guess too few to mention since 1933 did not make the cut.


You’re kidding. Wow! I must say, your cognitive thinking seems excellent which is why I’m so surprised by your age. You must be doing something right


----------



## Gaer (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks Pecos!  Mine is  NOPE.  Then everyone will know my age!  hahaha!  
and Lewcat!  Wow!  you are so intelligent, coherent, kind, aware!  I'm with Keesha!  Surprised by your age!


----------



## Pecos (Jul 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> You’re kidding. Wow! I must say, your cognitive thinking seems excellent which is why I’m so surprised by your age. You must be doing something right


Yes indeed, there is much to be learned from Lewcat,


----------



## Don M. (Jul 30, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Yes indeed, there is much to be learned from Lewcat,



You and I must be about the same age....born in 1942....56.7% still here.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 30, 2020)

I had a great aunt who lived to be 100 and was sharp as a tack.  She kept pace with the world which served her well.  Thank you for the nice compliments.


----------



## peppermint (Jul 30, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> 69.85%  for me. I was born in 1945.


Same here, Ruth from Jersey....


----------



## jerry old (Jul 30, 2020)

Pecos said-'where did data come from.'
Were learning not to trust anything-sign of the times?


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 30, 2020)

My mother came to visit all last week. 95 and still sharp as a tack.    What a memory. Filled in all the names and birth dates of all kinds of relatives clear back to the 1800's.  I hope my mind stays with me at that age.
Pay no mind to the guy who needs to trim his beard.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 30, 2020)

You are both beautiful @squatting dog!  You're so lucky to have your mom, for many more years, I hope!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2020)

The statistic from 2018 *couldn't find anything after that*:

_People born in 1957 still alive_: 84.5%


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2020)

Mine is 63.7%  ...  I'm surprised it's that high since it seems like half  of my graduating class is gone.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 30, 2020)

Don M. said:


> You and I must be about the same age....born in 1942....56.7% still here.


Yep, 1942 was the year that the two of us blessed the world LOL.


----------



## gennie (Jul 30, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I guess too few to mention since 1933 did not make the cut.


I'm there, too.  Should we be proud that we are unique or embarrassed that we are still taking up space?


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 30, 2020)

gennie said:


> I'm there, too.  Should we be proud that we are unique or embarrassed that we are still taking up space?


Well, Gennie, as long as can contribute cogently to a social discussion, share our continued love of family and hopefully pass on to whoever requests it, some wisdom we've acquired through the ages, we can be proud.  More like delighted to be here yet, I think.  We belong to a unique club if you think about it.  If I had stuck to my guns, what a book I could write.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 30, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Same here, Ruth from Jersey....



*Add me to the list too Peppermint and Ruth !*


----------



## Pecos (Jul 30, 2020)

gennie said:


> I'm there, too.  Should we be proud that we are unique or embarrassed that we are still taking up space?


You should be very proud and we need your wisdom.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 30, 2020)

90.3


----------



## gennie (Jul 31, 2020)

Pecos said:


> You should be very proud and we need your wisdom.


Thank you, Pecos


----------



## Pappy (Jul 31, 2020)

I couldn’t find the numbers for 82, but my last class reunion was pretty sparse.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 31, 2020)

Pappy, those of us in our 80s are considered obsolete I guess.  Folks don't know what they are missing.  I was already starting kindergarten when you were born in '38.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Aug 1, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Pappy, those of us in our 80s are considered obsolete I guess.  Folks don't know what they are missing.  I was already starting kindergarten when you were born in '38.



Rock on Lewkat!


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 2, 2020)

*Est. 72-year-old pop alive in 2020:* 2,609,422
*> Births in 1948:* 3,535,068
*> Ppl. born in 1948 who are still alive:* 73.8%
*> U.S. population in 1948:* 146,631,302 
*Dead:* 925,646


----------



## Pecos (Aug 2, 2020)

Pappy said:


> I couldn’t find the numbers for 82, but my last class reunion was pretty sparse.


Oh so was mine


Lewkat said:


> Pappy, those of us in our 80s are considered obsolete I guess.  Folks don't know what they are missing.  I was already starting kindergarten when you were born in '38.


Hey now, lets cool it you are not obsolete. Those of us who are fast approaching 80 need some footsteps to follow and you folks are it!


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 2, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> My mother came to visit all last week. 95 and still sharp as a tack.    What a memory. Filled in all the names and birth dates of all kinds of relatives clear back to the 1800's.  I hope my mind stays with me at that age.
> Pay no mind to the guy who needs to trim his beard.
> 
> View attachment 115778


You're good looking SD. Your mom stands straight @ 95, I wish I'd look as fab IF I reach that age. I can't wait till I get to 70s to get my "license" to lose my filters so I don't worry about being PC.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 5, 2020)

1934,  part of the invisible generation.  My big sister is 91.


----------



## drifter (Aug 5, 2020)

1933, a bunch.


----------



## gloria (Sep 21, 2020)

I was born in 1930


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 21, 2020)

*> Est. 67-year-old pop alive in 2020:* 3,062,447
*> Births in 1953:* 3,902,120
*> Ppl. born in 1953 who are still alive:* 78.5%
*> U.S. population in 1953:* 160,184,192


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 21, 2020)

1933, I think in this day and age, quite a few.  Some I went to school with are still around.  I graduated 70 years ago from high school, but due to the pandemic we will have no reunion.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 21, 2020)

Well, that's great, Gloria.  You've got 3 yrs. on me.


----------

